

Building Games for the Long Term - jim-greer
http://developers.kongregate.com/blog/building-games-for-the-long-term

======
jim-greer
This is my sister and cofounder's GDC presentation. It includes a lot of
competitive data on Kongregate games to make a point about how long term
retention is the really profitable basis for a free to play game.

